# 4,5 rating after 27 trips? Started uber 3 days ago and already got 2 bad rating without anyreason



## hemingway (Sep 15, 2017)

Started uber 3 days ago and already got 2 bad rating without any serious reason. I drunk group scored me down because i did not want to drive faster in 20 zone. I am always polite with customers always ask about water gum and cable. Do i need to worry that they deactivate me? None of my friends mentioned this rating system before i joined to Uber... I just noticed after buying a car and insurance that this is an issue.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

You have 3 lessons to learn:

1: Do not drive drunks
2: Stop offering water, candy BS
3: Find yourself new "friends".

On the bright side, the more trips you make the less your rating will be affected by bad ratings.

Uber goes by last 500 trips, so with only 27 trips, a 4 star rating can hurt you bad.
What I hear is that uber will not deactivate you the moment you get to 4.6 like they used to, I think they let you complete 100 trips b4 they look at your rating.

Best of luck ( if you are not a troll  ).


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks for being a valued partner!


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

I got a few bad ratings in the first 50, just relax and you will be fine.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Just relax. Uber won't take the bad rating off for normal driving speed. They clearly wanted a free ride.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

hemingway said:


> Started uber 3 days ago and already got 2 bad rating without any serious reason. I drunk group scored me down because i did not want to drive faster in 20 zone. I am always polite with customers always ask about water gum and cable. Do i need to worry that they deactivate me? None of my friends mentioned this rating system before i joined to Uber... I just noticed after buying a car and insurance that this is an issue.


Uber has your back!! Uber loves their drivers. Do you remember the rating of the pax that wanted you to speed? Don't take any paxs under a 4.65 rating.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Got a 1* my second week. Put me down to a 4.3. Emailed uber and they said not to worry and that the pax won't be paired with me again. Took a good month of 5* to get back to a decent enough rating. Having a low shyt rafting actually helped. Had pax be like wow you have the lowest rating I've ever seen but you're such a good driver. Explained to them I was new and had an asshole pax. They helped me out with 5*


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Dont worry about that,i sm a 4,9 driver,i get idiot paxs that rate me down and accuse me of professionalism, know its good you get these fkg idiots and they get weeded out,i know cause i wrote into Uber and got told same as i stated to you.As long as you dont get them regular your paxs will be good.keep it up,u be ok


----------



## Pennywise (Sep 21, 2017)

You will be fine, its a normal things for new drivers.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Imagine the rates I can charge,cheap as chips, $1 base,10 cents per min,75 cents a KLM,that will kill the lot


----------

